

Ask HN: Why did the BEEP protocol never get much traction? - mohaps

I&#x27;ve always wondered why the BEEP protocol never did get much traction. It seems like a very well thought out specification (RFC-3080 &#x2F; RFC-3081)
======
mindcrime
I always wondered that as well. It seems like an interesting standard.

More info here, FWIW:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BEEP](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BEEP)

[http://beepcore.org/](http://beepcore.org/)

~~~
mohaps
yeah. I always find RFC 3117 (basically design notes) very interesting to read
: [http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3117](http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3117)

------
erkose
Because JSON won.

~~~
mohaps
fair point, erkose. But why didn't the JSON-ified successor to BEEP come
about?

As someone who has spent the last 15 years basically trying to plumb bandwidth
aware/adaptive chatty _AND_ bulk-data-transfer applications, I always look at
the RFC's and see a ton of good ideas.

No fan of XML... but that's a personal bias.

